# Walnuts and branches falling from walnut tree



## jasonsykes (Aug 14, 2011)

Hello all. I have a walnut tree and lots of branches and walnuts are falling off right not. Any idea what the problem could be?


----------



## hanniedog (Aug 14, 2011)

Gravity.


----------



## Ed Roland (Aug 14, 2011)

Location, timing and host could indicate twig girdler. Images - Ornamental Deciduous Tree & Shrub Insects - Utah Pests - utahpests.usu.edu


----------



## ch woodchuck (Aug 17, 2011)

Vague...Not enough info.Maybe post some pics of the fallen branches and closeups of the tree and bark.


----------



## anora (Aug 18, 2011)

I have also the same issue...
branches of walnut tree falling very fastly. 
Some one share any idea to give the health to branches...


----------



## TreeTopKid (Sep 14, 2011)

ch woodchuck said:


> Vague...Not enough info.Maybe post some pics of the fallen branches and closeups of the tree and bark.


 
Have you been getting plenty of Rain?


----------

